# Looking for land to hunt or an affordable Deer Hunting Club



## mattakinbimwalker (Jul 20, 2010)

My brother and I are looking to have a successful deer hunting season this year and are looking at possibly paying for a club or paying someone for the use of their land.

We are very safe with firearms and are good honest people. We are tired of using the WMA's and would like to go some where with some good deer hunting.

I live in Woodstock so anywhere in Northwest or Northeast Georgia is good. I would also be interested in land or a club an hour in any direction South of us. Would like to spend $200 to $400 each max. I would also be willing to work or help keep the land in good shape in exchange for hunting.

Huge bucks are great but we really want to stock the freezer.

Thank you for your time.
Matt
678-520-8396


----------



## steve melton (Jul 21, 2010)

try the national forest land its free...


----------



## jfrazier (Jul 23, 2010)

We have 500a in North Greene County dues are $500.00 per person for the year 

if you would like more info give me a call 

thanks Jerry 770-318-4968


----------



## bubba10point (Jul 23, 2010)

if that is all you want to pay..... stick to WMA's


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2010)

stillmlooking , we have room.


----------



## WRECKERMAN (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 615 ac in heard county 325 per member mark 770-301-6586 or matt 678-634-4551


----------



## NAO (Sep 21, 2010)

check out www.huntfishgeorgia.com or send me an email and i can send you some info. matt@huntfishgeorgia.com


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Sep 23, 2010)

*Hunt Cliub*

PM sent


----------

